# How to tame a pigeon/dove?



## Joshaeus (Feb 20, 2014)

'ello all! I am a teenager living in the northeastern U.S who has taken an interest in the idea of owning birds. I had originally considered parrots, but was somewhat put off by their well-known capacity to destroy and get you evicted from apartments, as well as their need for constant attention. As a result of this, I am currently considering pigeons and/or doves as a companion bird. 

What I mean to ask here is this: how does one go about taming a pigeon/dove for the purpose of it being a pet? I would assume it would be quite different from training a parrot (especially since pigeons, form what I've read, are not big on the biting department), but information on taming the birds would be most appreciated.


----------



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

There aren't as many resources about doves/pigeons as companion pets as there are for parrots, however you've came to the right place. 

Doves and pigeons are much more docile than parrots in general. They are intellegent birds but I'm not sure what kind of capacity they have for tricks. 

Much of the training information is fairly universal in the pet bird world. Pigeons and doves have had a longer history of captivity than parrots, so it's likely any pigeon/dove you get is less likely than a parrot to cling to the back of the cage when your 10 feet away. 
As always though start with a single young bird. And just because they don't bite, doesn't mean they are going to trust you quickly, and they still deserve the same amount of consideration as a parrot.


----------



## Joshaeus (Feb 20, 2014)

No, no need for tricks...I've never been particularly interested in those anyway. I more had in mind basics, like 'stepping up' and 'letting owner scratch head for a few seconds'. So...taming them is much the same as taming a parrot, except without the risk of obvious bodily harm?


----------



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

Joshaeus said:


> No, no need for tricks...I've never been particularly interested in those anyway. I more had in mind basics, like 'stepping up' and 'letting owner scratch head for a few seconds'. So...taming them is much the same as taming a parrot, except without the risk of obvious bodily harm?


Pretty much
Basics are fine like stepping up and target training (some even have their birds potty trained), getting them used to hands and scratches might take a little more work. 
I'm using a technique adapted from a you tuber who mainly works with horses (I know it sounds like a stretch but the same predator fear dynamic is at work, so I'm betting the same "pressure and release" dynamic would work in theory), and it seems to work to a degree with my dove SO FAR. 
First thing is getting her/him comfortable eating out of my hand, spend a few days just doing that after s/he is confident enough to do that and spends less time initially hesitating. 
The second phase is very gentle and minute touching and releasing, barely brushing feet and toenails with the side of your palm, and quick, gentle touches on the neck with my thumb when she's preoccupied with seeds in your hand. Eventually working this up and expanding her comfort zone. I'm doing these sessions somewhat short but often.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I am not trying to hijack your thread, but I was hoping to join in with a question.

I have a pigeon who is an ex racing pigeon (not raced by me). She is not afraid of me at all. She likes me to scratch her butt, and she will eat out of my hand.

But how do I actually teach her to step up? I am completely unfamiliar with birds, so I have no idea where to even start. I have tried puting her on my hand, but she just steps off or flies off. She never just sits on my hand.

I would love ideas or step by step instructions.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first, stepping up is a parrot trick, and pigeons are not parrots nor do they want to be companionable like parrots. the reason that a pigeon will be near or let humans touch them or get close is because it is of benefit to them in some way. like a treat that they can't pass up, or they are a lone pigeon and are so desperate for a mate they see a human as their mate, the scatching on the "butt" could represent mating to her or any touching attention could. The instinct to pair up is so strong they will even pair with the same sex. 

IMO pigeons usually don't like to be held if for long, they are more skittish and flighty and are allot more athletic than hookbills, also pigeons do not grasp with their feet and hang from something like hookbills do, they are built for sitting out on ledges so gripping on your hand is not natural to them..they want a shelf. the shoulder is not tolerated long either because humans move...cliffs don't which is their natural sitting spot from ancestery. 

I think a pigeon is happiest when it is with other pigeons or a pigeon mate and allowed to act and do as they naturally do and not be stressed with a human trying to "tame" them. I see nothing wrong with letting them make the choice and offer the treats and companionship, it does not have to be touching or cuddling but just sharing the same space and providing for it's needs first, not what the human wants out of it.


----------



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pigeonfriend said:


> I am not trying to hijack your thread, but I was hoping to join in with a question.
> 
> I have a pigeon who is an ex racing pigeon (not raced by me). She is not afraid of me at all. She likes me to scratch her butt, and she will eat out of my hand.
> 
> ...


As spirit wings said pigeons are generally more skittish and athletic. However it's still probably doable. Keeping in mind that most animals in captivity, especially birds, learn different behaviors than they would in the wild. Rescued and pet pigeons and doves no doubt. Other than cats and dogs that have evolved alongside us, no animal naturally wants to be a companion to a human. 

You could try getting her to eat treats off your hands after getting her used to you in the area. I'm guessing she is an adult, so taming her will be very difficult.

Edit: you tried putting her on your hand, how exactly?

Ps:back to op, there are a lot of philosophies about taming/training any pet. There isn't really just one right way. What's important that the animal in question is happy and healthy. Pay attention to their body language, their likes and dislikes, and rewarding them for good behavior.


----------

